# Any villagers you wish were in PC?



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there any villagers you wish were in  PC? For me it would be Coco. She is soooooooooooo cute >_<


----------



## abby10 (Jul 12, 2018)

Flora!!! And Marina!!! I love them both so much omg


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 13, 2018)

Pippy, Lolly & Lyman. Honestly why isn’t Diana in PC yet when they released elegant villagers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 13, 2018)

Any villager that’s in my signature is who I want.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The game has 6. (Pekoe is coming soon)


----------



## Sheando (Jul 13, 2018)

I'd love to see the rest of Feldspar show up. We already have Antonio, Vesta, Snake, and Bluebear, but I'm still missing Walt, Willow, Benjamin, Lionel, Lolly, and Deli.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 13, 2018)

I hope they add Moose and Mira


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 13, 2018)

I hope they add Moose and Mira


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 13, 2018)

Rasher, Flurry, Hazel, Pietro (wait is Pietro already in it?), Walker, Rodney....I think those are my top.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jul 13, 2018)

Ch?vre and Alice they are my two favourites. And maybe Freckles for nostalgia’s sake I always had her on the Wii.


----------



## deuces (Jul 15, 2018)

genji and i can die happy ;v;
otherwise i would love rooney and papi


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 15, 2018)

Forever waiting for Sally.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jul 15, 2018)

Flurry! Hopefully she'll come in winter... also Freckles, Chow, Pinky, Poncho, Frita...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2018)

They need to add Mac


----------



## Chick (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m wanting more of the chicken villagers... you can obviously see why lol
I don’t know if they actually could, but I reckon that Nintendo will eventually bring every villager into the game, but at the same time that wouldn’t be a possibility because the app isn’t very large...

I don’t know if this applies to anybody else, but I’ve also been dying for the old villagers to come back.
By that, I mean the villagers that didn’t appear in New Leaf and were scratched from the series forever.
I would absolutely love the game if they did that.


----------



## Flare (Jul 16, 2018)

Would really like to see Chief added in.

Other than him I guess I would like Marina and Erik to be added.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

I miss Shep


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 19, 2018)

ummm I would like skye or puddles I don't know if skye is in yet.


----------



## sigh (Jul 19, 2018)

Feraligatr said:


> They need to add Mac



i agree w/ this ^

i'd also like to see diana, marina, zucker, bonbon, daisy, kidd, jeremiah, fang, piper, and many more. tooo many.


----------



## arturia (Jul 21, 2018)

Bruce, Pecan, Mint, Chief, Genji


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 22, 2018)

They need to add Nana. Even though my country doesn?t allow me to play the game, ugh. At least Shari is in it.


----------



## CleoThePrettyHorse (Jul 25, 2018)

Peaches, Cleo , Cookie and Lolly . I want those in Pocket Camp.


----------



## boring (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh gosh I would give anything to have Molly... when they add her (no ifs no buts) I'll defiantly be using all of my generic tweets and request cards to hurry up her picture for my camper ♡♡♡♡


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2018)

i want all the frogs. especially jeremiah, frobert and drift.
would love the sanrio villagers as well.


----------



## Aaren (Jul 31, 2018)

I wish there was even one of my dear goat villagers like Nan, Gruff, Billy, Kidd or Chevre. :<
But it feels like new villagers are coming so fast so fingers crossed, one of them could be next!


----------



## JackABee (Jul 31, 2018)

I'd like some of the sanrio characters, but It was mostly just a promotion so it'll probably not happen 
Also Sylvana would be cool.


----------



## Whisboi (Jul 31, 2018)

Kiki, Shep, and all the sheep, but especially Curlos!


----------

